# Peak Seeds BC



## MickFoster (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with their strains?  It is rated very high for customer satisfaction regarding delivery and customer service but I'd like to know about their strains - especially Northernberry and Skunkberry?


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't no if they got there Northernberry from peak seeds but The Brothers Grunt have some nice pics of the northernberry in the bud pic section under the title "The Brothers Grunt Collection" you could always try and PM them to see where they got there's and to see what they think of it!

                                         Phatpharmer

  PS. I believe they did a smoke report on it as well look in the smoke report section!


----------



## gmo (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you are right, phatpharmer. I remember TBG saying that his Northerberry came from Peakseeds too.  I think he used one of the phenos to make his Stoneybud.


----------

